

The full-stack employee - alexmarcy
https://medium.com/@chrismessina/the-full-stack-employee-ed0db089f0a1

======
meesterdude
> This post was written in conjunction with Canon, as a contribution to their
> #GetThroughIT campaign, which celebrates the launch of the Canon Color
> imageCLASS MF820Cdn/MF810Cdn printer series for small- and mid-sized
> businesses. Canon sponsored this article, but the opinions are my own and
> don’t necessarily represent Canon’s positions or strategies.

I was wondering why there was such a stretch for an article while reading it;
many broad strokes, generalizations and assumptions about some mythical
unicorn that's just amazing and connected and everything rainbows.

The truth is, not everyone can be like this; maybe not even most. And even
those that are, have weak spots.

So really, what was the point of this? It was really just content for sale,
without any actual meat or meaning.

